# Gun Butter or Weapon Shield?



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

My G42 came with a copper colored grease on a few friction parts. Of course this will wear off with usage and cleaning. The manual even says "not to remove it". Anyone have an opinion on which grease to use in my G26 & G42? The GlockStore.com has Gun Butter & Weapon Shield. :smt1099


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My favorite greases are TW25b (thicker) and Gun Butter (thinner)... both are great and serve different purposes. The Gun Butter has a precision applicator tip which is nice for hard to reach areas and makes things glide effortlessly. I like TW25b because it dissipates with use instead of "gumming up" and collecting dust & dirt... perfect for bolt action rifles or high wear-n-tear areas of any firearm that will see actual field use.

Have not tried Weapon Shield, as I have found 2 greases that work perfect and fulfill my needs.


----------

